# Harzer MTB Cup 2009 + 2010



## chris29 (7. November 2008)

Moin Gemeinde!

Also, ich leg dann hier ersmal ein Fred an in dem es um den Harzer Mountainbike Cup 2009 geht. Wie Stefan schon im Gästebuch schrieb ist das hier besser um zu komunizieren.
Einige Fragen kann ich evt. schon jetzt beantworten.
1. Der Cup wird im nächsten Jahr wieder ausgetragen.
2. Veranstaltungsorte sind (vorl.):

1. Altenau / Mountainbike Event 23.-24. Mai /Stevens Marathon am 24. Mai
2. Bad Harzburg / Harzburger Bike Marathon am 07.Juni
3. Clausthal- Zfd. / TrengaDe Marathon am 21.Juni
4. Braunlage / Termin steht noch nicht fest
5. Finale in Schierke am 29. August bein Schierker Endurothon.

3. Die Wertungsklassen werden evt. geändert.

Alles weiter erfahrt Ihr ab Mitte Dezember 2008 auf www.harzer-mtb-cup.de


----------



## sbie (7. November 2008)

chris29 schrieb:


> 2. Veranstaltungsorte sind (vorl.):
> 1. Altenau / Mountainbike Event 23.-24. Mai /Stevens Marathon am 24. Mai
> .....


Hallo Christian,
vielen Dank für den Fred,
dann freue ich mich schon auf ein Wochenende im Harz, Samstag ein CC und Sonntag dann der Marathon. Hoffentlich ist es Nachts auf irgendeinem Zeltplatz nicht mehr zu kalt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atrailsnail (7. November 2008)

Das sind gute Neuigkeiten. Ich freu mich auch schon auf die Rennen.


----------



## tvaellen (7. November 2008)

Was ist mit Neustadt ? (nur) nicht mehr dabei oder findet gar nicht statt?

Ich werde leider nur teilweise mitfahren können. Die Termine von Altenau, Clausthal und Schierke sind schon anderweitig verplant.


----------



## rallilein (8. November 2008)

Klasse, das der Cup stattfindet!!!!!!!!!!!
sieht auch von den Terminen her gut für mich aus
so long
www.racing-ralph.de.tl


----------



## eckertaler (14. November 2008)

Na dann kann das ja losgehen mit dem trainieren


----------



## chris29 (21. November 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Was ist mit Neustadt ? (nur) nicht mehr dabei oder findet gar nicht statt?
> 
> Ich werde leider nur teilweise mitfahren können. Die Termine von Altenau, Clausthal und Schierke sind schon anderweitig verplant.



Neustadt ist im nächsten Jahr leider nicht mehr dabei, es findet aber noch statt.


----------



## chris29 (25. November 2008)

Wir haben Neuigkeiten:
1. Clausthal wird den Renntermin wohl verlegen müssen, da eine andere Veranstaltung stattfindet die das Start_/Zielgelände in Anspruch nimmt. Der Ersatztermin wird noch bekannt gegeben.
2. Braunlage hat seinen Termin auf Sonntag den 08.08.09 gelegt
3. Die Wertungsklassen: 
Junioren/ Juniorinnen 17-18 Jahre nur Kurze Strecke.
Frauen ab 19 Jahre
Männer von 19- 40 Jahre
Senioren ab 41 Jahre
4. Zeitnahme: Die Zeitnahme wird bei allen 5 Veranstaltungen über SportIdent laufen.


----------



## chris29 (25. November 2008)

Evt. findet Clausthal am 31.05 statt


----------



## Öli__ (25. November 2008)

chris29 schrieb:


> .............
> 2. Braunlage hat seinen Termin auf Sonntag den 08.08.09 gelegt
> .............



Neee, das geht nicht!! Da ist das 24h Rennen in Duisburg


----------



## tvaellen (25. November 2008)

chris29 schrieb:


> Neustadt ist im nächsten Jahr leider nicht mehr dabei, es findet aber noch statt.



Warum ? oder ist das geheim?

Aber schön, dass es zumindest noch statt findet. War letztes jahr eins meiner Lieblingsrennen.

Betr. Braunlage
wer will schon im Ruhrpott fahren? 

Allerdings fand an diesem WE letztes Jahr auch der Erfurter Mara statt. Wäre schade, wenn man sich gegenseitig Konkurrenz macht, denn so viele Veranstaltungen in unserer Region gibt es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (25. November 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Warum ? oder ist das geheim?
> 
> Aber schön, dass es zumindest noch statt findet. War letztes jahr eins meiner Lieblingsrennen.



Findet am 13. September statt, soweit ich weiß


----------



## 1298ep (25. November 2008)

Männer von 19- 40 Jahre??
Ich habe gehofft, das diese für viele schlechte Wertungsklasse geändert wird.
So muß ich mich wieder mit Racern messen, die meine Kinder seien könnten.
Ich denke, das bei einer korrekten Alterdifferenzierung evtl. auch mehr Starter teilnehmen würden.
Die Ausrede von diesem Jahr mit den Preisen ist doch sowieso an den Haaren....
Ich würde lieber eine gute Platzierung in meiner Altersklasse bekommen, als einen Reifen, oder einen Pokal, der noch billiger ist.
Außerdem sind die Startgebühren wohl auch schon am oberen Limit angekommen.
Trotzdem freue ich mich auf die Rennen.
Bis 2009 im Harz


----------



## eckertaler (28. November 2008)

Da hilft nur : Schneller fahren dann wird es auch was mit der Platzierung


----------



## chris29 (1. Dezember 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Männer von 19- 40 Jahre??
> Ich habe gehofft, das diese für viele schlechte Wertungsklasse geändert wird.
> So muß ich mich wieder mit Racern messen, die meine Kinder seien könnten.
> Ich denke, das bei einer korrekten Alterdifferenzierung evtl. auch mehr Starter teilnehmen würden.
> ...



Wir wollten diese Klasse auch noch ändern, haben uns nach reichlicher Überlegung aber dazu entschlossen eine zusätzliche Jugendklasse einzuführen. Also es wird 2 Klassen in dem Bereich geben 1. Juniorinnen 16/17 Jahre und 2. Junioren 16/17 Jahre allerdings dürfen diese Teilnehmer nur die, bei der jeweiligen Veranstaltung angebotene, kurze Runde fahren z.B. in Altenau die 35 Km, in Clausthal 34 Km usw.
Wir hielten diese zusätzliche Klasse für notwendiger als die zusätzliche Aufteilung der Herrenklasse.
Es ist im Übrigen nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen wenn wir sagen das die Kosten dadurch steigen. Denn 1.: Wirds für die jeweiligen Veranstalter teurer (da zus. Klassen), 2.: Wird der gesamte Cup teurer, da wir für die ersten 3 Plazierten keine Reifen rausgeben sondern Geld. Die Plätze 4-10 bekommen schon hochwertige Preise, wie man dieses Jahr gesehen hat.


----------



## chris29 (1. Dezember 2008)

Oben in der Klasseneinteilung ist ein Fehler!
Die Klassen der Erwachsenen starten ab dem 18. Lebensjahr, die Jugendklassen sind 16/17 Jahre alt


----------



## sbie (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo chris,
auf http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/  steht unter News:
----------------------- 
14.10.2008 - Neues Veranstaltungsgelände und neue Wettkampfstrecken 2009! Vorraussichtlich wird es in 2009 grundlegende Änderungen geben. Ein neues Veranstaltungsgelände und kompl. neue Strecken. Marathon 1 Runde: 38 Km/ 1106 Hm (bis zu 3 Runden) CC-Cup 1 Runde: 7,60 Km/ 205 Hm (bis zu 4 Runden) und Kidscup 1 Runde: 3,90 Km/ 100 Hm(bis zu 4 Runden) [mehr...]
-----------------------

aber wenn ich auf mehr [mehr...] klick, wird die Seite nur neu aufgerufen. Weisst Du mehr ?

Gruß
sbie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbie (12. Dezember 2008)

Nu geht's, danke.


----------



## deeptrain (13. Dezember 2008)

@chlausthal am 31.5.????denn wären ja 3 marathons an 3 we. hintereinander is das nich ein wenig heftig grade wenn mann von weiter wegkommt is das schon heftig 3we. hintereinander im harz zu fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris29 (14. Dezember 2008)

deeptrain schrieb:


> @chlausthal am 31.5.????denn wären ja 3 marathons an 3 we. hintereinander is das nich ein wenig heftig grade wenn mann von weiter wegkommt is das schon heftig 3we. hintereinander im harz zu fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Clausthal wird vorraussichtlich am 21.06 stattfinden. Der Veranstalter hat ein wenig Terminprtobleme da viele Veranstaltungen im nächsen Jahr parallel laufen. Ich denke es wird sich noch vor Weihnachten entscheiden.


----------



## kettenteufel (15. Dezember 2008)

Endlich mal eine Postive Meldung und keine Absage
Habe mir vorgenohmen alle fünf Rennen zu fahren.
Gibt es ein "Kombiticket" für alle Veranstalltungen?
Und was ist mit der Punktewertung bleibt es beim alten?


----------



## Dennis2901 (18. Dezember 2008)

Laut NDS Radsportverband soll Clausthal am 17.05.2009 sein.

http://www.radsportverband.de/


----------



## redbull33 (18. Dezember 2008)

Auf der Zellerfelder Seite steht auch der Termin.Habe ich gerade gesehen.Das ist aber früh ,da habt Ihr ja noch Schnee im Oberharz


----------



## deeptrain (18. Dezember 2008)

hmm 17.5. is ja eine wo vor altenau passt mir garnich da ich da eigentlich zu cross country LM in MV wollte


----------



## chris29 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ja, so wie es aussieht wird der Termin am 17.05. sein.


----------



## bjanbi (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, es wird sich wohl nie ganz vermeiden lassen, dass sich Renntermine überschneiden. Am 07.06.09 finden allerdings die Deutschen Meisterschaften im MTB-Marathon in Garmisch-Partenkirchen statt. So wie ich das BDR-Reglement kenne, dürfen zeitgleich keine Marathons mit Lizenzfahrer-Wertungen stattfinden. Sind da Probleme mit dem Rennen in Bad Harzburg zu erwarten?
Gruß Uwe


----------



## chris29 (25. Dezember 2008)

Lizenzrennen wird es in Bad Harzburg nicht geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (25. Dezember 2008)

chris29 schrieb:


> Ja, so wie es aussieht wird der Termin am 17.05. sein.



Das ist schön, an dem WE habe ich bislang nichts vor
*Termin eintrag*

Hier ist auch die Bestätigung vom Veranstalter
http://www.wsv.harz.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=238&Itemid=59


----------



## Sascha Koch (25. Dezember 2008)

deeptrain schrieb:


> hmm 17.5. is ja eine wo vor altenau passt mir garnich da ich da eigentlich zu cross country LM in MV wollte



Clausthal geht ja wohl vor,Keule
Wenn sich das überschneidet, dann scheiß ich auf Güstrow


----------



## deeptrain (25. Dezember 2008)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Clausthal geht ja wohl vor,Keule
> Wenn sich das überschneidet, dann scheiß ich auf Güstrow



ja aber landesmeister in mv wäre auch ein schöner titel,
muss i halt in clausthal gewinnen


----------



## Sascha Koch (25. Dezember 2008)

deeptrain schrieb:


> ja aber landesmeister in mv wäre auch ein schöner titel,
> muss i halt in clausthal gewinnen



bin morgen mit fabi um 09:30h auf der cc strecke, also, raus aus den Federn


----------



## deeptrain (26. Dezember 2008)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> bin morgen mit fabi um 09:30h auf der cc strecke, also, raus aus den Federn



alles klar komme mit mein epic werde nachher schon mal guckn fahren


----------



## manuel e. (27. Dezember 2008)

moin!!!
naja, nichts für ungut, aber chlaustal war im juni manchmal schon vom wetter bescheiden, aber nächstes jahr das ganze mitte mai zu machen...  nichts für ungut, ich bin zwar dabei, egal was für wetter ist, aber - der schon in diesem jahr nicht gerade in der überzahl anwesenden zuschauermasse wird es nochmal den breakdown geben.

ein super eventgelände und man bekommt nicht wirklich etwas auf die beine gestellt. wenn nicht noch die partner/innen mitkommen würden wäre fast gar nichts los.

einfach mal darüber nachdenken!!!!! klar bekommt man die termine nie unter einen hut-merke das selber da ich zwei hobby`s nachgehe- aber ein wenig an den terminen -zumindest monatsmässig- festhalten sollte man schon auch gerade deswegen, da zellers-chlaustalfeld schon eine feste institution in der mara-scene ist.

wünsche einen guten rutsch, gruss manuel.


----------



## tvaellen (27. Dezember 2008)

Naja, gerade der 20.6/21.6 war aber wirklich denkbar ungünstig.
Da finden zwei 24 h Rennen (München und Chemnitz), das Velothon in Berlin und noch mindestens 4-5 andere Veranstaltungen statt. Da wäre ich sicher nicht nach Clausthal gekommen. Der Kyffhäuser im April ist wettertechnisch bestimmt nicht günstiger als ein Termin Mitte Mai, aber der ist jedes Jahr knacke voll, einfach weil es zu diesem Saisonzeitpunkt keine oder kaum Konkurrenzveranstaltungen gibt. Gerade so kleine Veranstaltungen haben in der Nische eine Chance, mit den Großveranstaltungen können sie nicht konkurrieren.


----------



## sbie (28. Dezember 2008)

chris29 schrieb:


> Lizenzrennen wird es in Bad Harzburg nicht geben!


Moin,
hier die Seite des Jedermann Rennens http://www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de/

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## manuel e. (14. Januar 2009)

guten morgen!!!
habe gerade gesehen, das für clausthal-zellerfeld bei sportident schon gemeldet werden kann. ich habs eben grad schonmal getan.

zeitnahme für den gesamten cup macht dieses jahr sportident. 

http://www.sportident.com/timing/seitetiming/veranstaltungen.php

gruss manuel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbie (14. Januar 2009)

manuel e. schrieb:


> guten morgen!!!
> habe gerade gesehen, das für clausthal-zellerfeld bei sportident schon gemeldet werden kann. ich habs eben grad schonmal getan.
> 
> zeitnahme für den gesamten cup macht dieses jahr sportident.
> ...



Nabend,
musst du wohl noch einmal, denn laut sportident.com
>>>es liegen noch keine online-Anmeldungen vor. 

gruß stefan


----------



## manuel e. (14. Januar 2009)

steht ja auch erst nach geldeingang drinnen. also in den nächsten tagen. 

gruss manuel.


----------



## stevens28 (15. Januar 2009)

Was ist denn nun wieder los, schaffen es Ost und West wieder nicht zusammen? Warum finde ich den Marathon am 21.06. in Biesenrode nicht in eurer Ausschreibung.....das ist doch eine der besten Strecken überhaupt im Harz (neben Schierke und den anderen). Es würde doch auch super vom Termin her passen ????

Echt ganz dolle Schaaaddeee sach ich nur !!!!

mfg
Olli


----------



## chris29 (15. Januar 2009)

stevens28 schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun wieder los, schaffen es Ost und West wieder nicht zusammen? Warum finde ich den Marathon am 21.06. in Biesenrode nicht in eurer Ausschreibung.....das ist doch eine der besten Strecken überhaupt im Harz (neben Schierke und den anderen). Es würde doch auch super vom Termin her passen ????
> 
> Echt ganz dolle Schaaaddeee sach ich nur !!!!
> 
> ...



Tja, das liegt an den Veranstaltern aus Biesenrode. Die wollten nicht mehr beim Harzcup mitmachen, wohl deshalb weil u.A. im letzten Jahr einiges mit dem Ergebnisdienst schief gelaufen ist Und es hat wohl auch an der Entfernung zu den anderen Cuprennen gelegen.
Ich muss Dir allerdings beipflichten, ich finds auch sehr schade, gerade weil die Strecke einer der schönsten ist
Aber ich denke wir haben im Harzcup trotzdem ganz brauchbare Wettkämpfe, Bad Harzburg ist ja in diesem Jahr neu mit dabei und verspricht auch eine tolle Strecke.


----------



## redbull33 (15. Januar 2009)

Auf die Harzburger Strecke bin ich auch mal gespannt.


----------



## chris29 (16. Januar 2009)

So, die Onlinemeldung für Altenau ist auch gestartet! Über die Harzcupseite könnt Ihr den Link zur Anmeldung folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel e. (16. Januar 2009)

hy!!!!
wann gibt es denn bei euch auf der hp (mountainbike.harz.de) eine streckenkarte und beschreibung???

gruss manuel.


----------



## chris29 (16. Januar 2009)

manuel e. schrieb:


> hy!!!!
> wann gibt es denn bei euch auf der hp (mountainbike.harz.de) eine streckenkarte und beschreibung???
> 
> gruss manuel.



Da unsere HP gerade "runderneuert" wird, wird das noch min. eine Woche dauern.


----------



## kettenteufel (16. Januar 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht warum eine U18 Klasse eingeführt wurde???
Warum hält man sich nicht an die Internationalen Standarts und führt eine U19 Klasse ein???
Ich denke das diese U18 Kategorie gerade Sportler die von der Straße kommen verwirren könnte.


----------



## chris29 (16. Januar 2009)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum eine U18 Klasse eingeführt wurde???
> Warum hält man sich nicht an die Internationalen Standarts und führt eine U19 Klasse ein???
> Ich denke das diese U18 Kategorie gerade Sportler die von der Straße kommen verwirren könnte.



Weil bei fast allen Marathons die Altersgrenze bei 18 Jahren liegt. Wir wollten aber für die 16/17 jährigen eine Chance geben beim Harzer MTB Cup mitzu fahren. Und so viel Fahrer von der Strasse gehen nicht an den Start das man die Zeit nicht hätte Ihnen das zu erklären Ausserdem steht ja alles in der Ausschreibung....


----------



## sbie (13. Februar 2009)

Moin,
für Bad Harzburg am 07.06. ist die Anmeldung seit einiger Zeit offen:
http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20090607601127

Gruß
stefan


----------



## chris29 (11. März 2009)

So, seit nun mehr 3 Wochen ist die neue HP der MTB Freunde Oberharz auch online. Ihr könnt Euch dort Streckenkarten und Profile runterladen und natürlich online Anmelden.


----------



## Braunlage (21. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

am 21.04.2009 um 13 Uhr startet die Online-Anmeldung für den MTB-Cup Marathon Braunlage, am 08. August 2009!

Siehe:

http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20090808376016


----------



## chris29 (24. April 2009)

Moin!
Am Samstag den 25. 04. 09 treffen wir uns um 9.45 Uhr an der Touristinfo Hüttenstrasse in Altenau zur 1. Besichtigung der neuen Strecken! Die nächste findet dann am 2. Mai statt!
Ich hoffe das einige am Start sein werden....


----------



## rallilein (24. April 2009)

Wir sind morgen dabei

Team Schließer-Bike
www.Racing-Ralph.com


----------



## Ypsylon (24. April 2009)

"Keine Unterscheidung Lizenz/Hobby im Marathon" steht auf der Seite zum Stevens-Marathon in Altenau.

Ist das also ein Jedermann und kein Hobbyrennen?  Sprich ich darf als Lizenzhalter mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (25. April 2009)

Es gibt keine Unterscheidung, das ist richtig. Die WB vom BDR kennt ja jeder Lizenzfahrer....


----------



## rallilein (25. April 2009)

Hi Leute, 
ich habe einige Fotos von der Besichtigungsrunde der MTB-Marathonstrecke online gestellt auf
http://picasaweb.google.de/racingralph
(kann dort auch runtergeladen werden)

Bericht von Heute kommt Morgen auch noch auf
www.Racing-Ralph.com


----------



## chris29 (26. April 2009)

Die 2. Streckenbesichtigung für Altenau wird von den 2. Mai auf den 16. Mai verschoben!! Treffpunkt: Touristinformation Hüttenstraße 5 um 9.45 Uhr!


----------



## chris29 (27. April 2009)

Die Streckenbesichtigung am 2. Mai muß leider ersatzlos gestrichen werden, da keiner am 16. Mai verfügbar ist! Die Streckenbesichtigung am Donnerstag vor dem Event findet aber wie geplant statt.
Sollte sich doch noch etwas ergeben, werd ich es frühzeitig bekannt geben!


----------



## Berrrnd (27. April 2009)

kann jemand was zu clausthal sagen?
wie ist die strecke konditionell? in der ausschreibung steht mittelschwer bis schwer.

will wahrscheinlich die 68km in anspruch nehmen.
bin bis jetzt nur hellental (40,8km / 1h58min) und den sks marathon (55km / 3h3min) gefahren.
von den höhenmetern ist ja leichter als der sks marathon.

sind dort kurze knackige, oder eher lange anstiege zu bewältigen?


----------



## bjanbi (28. April 2009)

Hallo Christian,

gibt es am Samstag dieses Jahr kein Senioren/Lizenz-CC Rennen?

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## chris29 (28. April 2009)

bjanbi schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> gibt es am Samstag dieses Jahr kein Senioren/Lizenz-CC Rennen?
> 
> ...



Moin Uwe!
Doch doch, siehe hier:http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event2009/Klasseneinteilung2008_23.10.2008.pdf
Gruß Christian


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> kann jemand was zu clausthal sagen?
> wie ist die strecke konditionell? in der ausschreibung steht mittelschwer bis schwer.
> 
> will wahrscheinlich die 68km in anspruch nehmen.
> ...



keiner was zu sagen?


----------



## deeptrain (30. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> keiner was zu sagen?



moin,
die anstiege sind schon heftig teilweise also letztes jahr musst ich stellenweise schieben aber sonst nen klasse marathon kann ich nur empfehlen bin dieses jahr auch wieder am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis2901 (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo Chris,

in Eurem Heft zum Cup steht, das Friedrichsbrunn am 10.05.09 sein soll.
Die BSN schreibt 24.05.09. Leider gibt die HP von Friedrichsbrunn nicht viele info´s.

Du weißt doch bestimmt mehr?!

Danke Dennis


----------



## escezet (2. Mai 2009)

24.05. kann nicht sein da altenau an dem termin stattfindet. Ich kann aber auch sonst keine info zu friedrichsbrunn im heft finden^^


----------



## rallilein (2. Mai 2009)

24.05.2009 ist richtig soweit ich weiß!!!
Termin kann sein, weil der Marathon nicht zum Harzer-MTB-Cup gehört!!


----------



## Dennis2901 (2. Mai 2009)

escezet schrieb:


> 24.05. kann nicht sein da altenau an dem termin stattfindet. Ich kann aber auch sonst keine info zu friedrichsbrunn im heft finden^^



Steht ziemlich weit am Ende unter sonstige Harzer MTB Termine.


----------



## escezet (2. Mai 2009)

stimmt jetzt hab ichs auch gefunden. rennen ist am 13.05.
http://friedrichsbrunn-sport.de/wettkampf/maraton/genaue.htm
ist da jemand schonmal mitgefahren und kennt das Rennen?


----------



## escezet (2. Mai 2009)

der tag der großen verwirrungen. es ist doch der 24.05. bin über google auf die seite von 07 gekommen -_-  .Schade hätte bei mir ne Lücke geschlossen da Event


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel e. (8. Mai 2009)

hallo!!
also ich bin gestern den clz.-marathon nochmal abgefahren,bis auf den rückeweg runter ins spiegeltal (zur zeit gesperrt) und ich muss sagen, gestern hatte es die strecke im gegnsatz zu letzter woche doch schon ein wenig in sich. 

hier mal einige stellen, an der ihr mit vorsicht an die sache herangehen solltet:

der trail im spiegeltal richtung schwimmbad wildemann hat wenn ihr auf höhe des bades seid mittig im trail ein übelspitzes metallteil im boden, wenn ihr ins biathlonstadion einfahrt, dann haltet abstand von dem rindenmulch der da auf dem weg liegt und zu guter letzt ist da noch auf dem schmalen asphaltweg kurz vor start-ziel an dem graben entlang ein rasenkantenstein der da aus der erde linst und nur darauf wartet einen unaufmerksamen ausgelaugten biker in den rechts daneben führenden wassergraben zu schubsen.  

ansonsten ist eigentlich alles fahrbar, auch wenn es teilweise übelst schlammig war. ausser eine kurze schiebepassage am wildemanner telegraphenmasten,wo geröll und geäst das schieben leichter schneller und sicherer machen als das fahren.

in diesem sinne, bis zum 17.05.

gruss manuel.


----------



## sharpe (10. Mai 2009)

escezet schrieb:


> stimmt jetzt hab ichs auch gefunden. rennen ist am 13.05.
> http://friedrichsbrunn-sport.de/wettkampf/maraton/genaue.htm
> ist da jemand schonmal mitgefahren und kennt das Rennen?



klar mitten in der Woche, das sind noch Daten von 2007


----------



## scotty33 (11. Mai 2009)

moin, ab wann ist die strecke altenau denn ausgeschildert. habe von einigen gehört, dass sie sich auf den letzten kilometern verfahren haben. wir selbst haben die letzten 7 kilometer auch nicht wirklich gefunden. die normale weg beschilderung ist im harz teilweise ganz schön traurig. 

gruß stefan


----------



## chris29 (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
die Strecke wird ab Donnerstag den 21. 05 ausgeschildert. Die Wegmakierungen bestehen dieses Jahr aus gelben Schieldern mit roten Pfeilen und der Aufschrift "Stevens Harz Marathon" fernere werden Pfeile auf den Wegen mit Sägespäne erstellt.
Am Donnerstag ist dann auch noch mal eine Streckenbesichtigung.


----------



## ingmar (11. Mai 2009)

Hier die Ausschreibung zu Fritzebrunn 2009 http://friedrichsbrunn-sport.de/Faltblatt-4.pdf


----------



## chris29 (11. Mai 2009)

Ist mir echt zu hoch was die da machen  Im Dezember hatte ich die angeschrieben und gefragt wan die Ihr Rennen ausrichten. Keiner hat sich zurückgemeldet. Jetzt machen die es am Wochenende an dem 40 Km weiter ein 2- Tages Event statt findet


----------



## rallilein (11. Mai 2009)

Wie albern ist das denn ????? Aber egal ich fahre Altenau 


www.racing-ralph.com


----------



## manuel e. (11. Mai 2009)

moin!!
jo, albern und schade, denn eigentlich wäre ich dieses jahr auch mal gerne in friedrichsbrunn an den start gegangen.

wir sind dann schon ab mittwoch, den 20.05. in altenau auf dem campinglatz. ist zwar nur 30km von zuhause weg aber hauptsache man kommt mal ein verlängertes woend raus aus den eigenen vier wänden.

das mit der streckenbesichtigung am 21.05. steht dann aber noch mit dem treffpunkt an der turiinfo oder???

bis denne, gruss manuel.


----------



## chris29 (11. Mai 2009)

treffpunkt ist wieder tourisinfo


----------



## wulfhoop (12. Mai 2009)

manuel e. schrieb:


> hallo!!
> also ich bin gestern den clz.-marathon nochmal abgefahren,bis auf den rückeweg runter ins spiegeltal (zur zeit gesperrt) und ich muss sagen, gestern hatte es die strecke im gegnsatz zu letzter woche doch schon ein wenig in sich.
> 
> hier mal einige stellen, an der ihr mit vorsicht an die sache herangehen solltet:
> ...




Hi Manuel,

 hast Du evtl. nen GPS track der Strecke in CLZ? 
Oder weiss sonst noch jemand wo ich mir die ges Strecke auf ner Karte oder G-Earth anschauen kann.

Gruß u bis zum WE

Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel e. (12. Mai 2009)

hallo!
einen track habe ich nicht und bei google earth werden einige wege nicht zu finden sein, weil sie doch recht schmal sind.

gruss manuel.


----------



## wulfhoop (12. Mai 2009)

manuel e. schrieb:


> ..... eigentlich alles fahrbar, auch wenn es teilweise übelst schlammig war. ausser eine kurze schiebepassage am wildemanner telegraphenmasten,wo geröll und geäst das schieben leichter schneller und sicherer machen als das fahren.
> 
> in diesem sinne, bis zum 17.05.
> 
> gruss manuel.



Hi Manuel,

 noch ne Frage. Bin am vorbereiten, wg der Reifenwahl bin ich nach Deiner Aussage ein wenig unschlüssig, ob ich vllcht die "Schlammreifen" von Michelin XCR Mud nehme. Wie hoch ist denn ca der Anteil der nicht Forststrassen sprich Trail/Single/Matsch/Wiese... Das Wetter verheisst wohl nichts wirklich Gutes. Kühl und Regen.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## chris29 (12. Mai 2009)

An alle die noch Interesse haben in Altenau zu starten der offizielle MeldeschluÃ ist der 15.05. um 24.00 Uhr! Von da an kostet es 10 â¬ extra!! Zzgl. Transpondermiete 3 â¬
Sorry, leider werden es Jahr fÃ¼r Jahr mehr Leute die sich am Veranstaltungsrag erst melden (2008 waren es >200) Wir kriegen da personelle Schwierigkeiten, deshalb die hohe NachmeldegebÃ¼hr. Alle die sich bis zum 15.Mai anmelden zahlen keine Transpondermiete!!


----------



## manuel e. (12. Mai 2009)

hallo!!
also ich fahre mountainking 2.2 mit  3,2 bar und der läuft da eigentlich recht problemlos. das wetter soll zum wochenende ja eigentlich stabil bleiben http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0001787

ansonsten sind die forststrassen teilweise vom rücken ein wenig schlammig. der rest der strecke sollte eigentlich wenn es nicht mehr regnet ganz gut fahrbar sein.

ob der rückeweg ins spiegeltal dieses jahr wieder im streckenverlauf ist entzieht sich meiner kenntnis. er ist im moment noch mit trassierband und einem verbotsschild für wanderer und biker gesperrt. der war ja letztes jahr ein wenig schmuddelig in der 2.runde. 

dann gibt es da noch den weg in wildemann am telegraphenmasten rechts quer ab richtung leistungszentrum der aus matsch,steinen und geäst besteht. das kurze stück muss aber sowieso geschoben werden denke ich mal.

gruss manuel.


----------



## juk (15. Mai 2009)

chris29 schrieb:


> An alle die noch Interesse haben in Altenau zu starten der offizielle Meldeschluß ist der 15.05. um 24.00 Uhr! Von da an kostet es 10  extra!! Zzgl. Transpondermiete 3 



Na das ist ja ganz toll. Wollte mit der Anmeldung warten bis ich nach dem Clausthal-Zellerfeld Event meine pCard bekommen habe.  Den Montag hättet ihr gerne noch mitnehmen können.


----------



## escezet (16. Mai 2009)

geht das denn mit dem Transponder?Gerade weil nur eine Woche dazwischen liegt. Wird bei allen Rennen des cups das gleiche Systhem zum Einsatz kommen?


----------



## chris29 (16. Mai 2009)

escezet schrieb:


> geht das denn mit dem Transponder?Gerade weil nur eine Woche dazwischen liegt. Wird bei allen Rennen des cups das gleiche Systhem zum Einsatz kommen?



Das ist kein Problem, da SportIdent bei allen Rennen die Zeitnahme übernimmt.

Wir hatten im Übrigen schon die Onlinemeldung und somit auch schon den Meldeschluß im Dezember online. Da war noch gar kein Termin für CLZ ausgeschrieben. Eigentlich sollte CLZ erst im Juni sein dann wäre Altenau das erste Rennen gewesen, aber so ist es halt anders gekommen, sorry.


----------



## manuel e. (16. Mai 2009)

und in 11h4min gehts los in clausthal. die saison kann kommen 

bis morgen früh-

gruss manuel.


----------



## chris29 (22. Mai 2009)

http://www.sportident.com/timing/ergebnis/ergcup20090517807126.php Hier findet Ihr die aktuelle Rangliste im Harzer MTB Cup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wulfhoop (14. Juni 2009)

Hi,

 ich werde am nächsten WE im Harz sein und wollte ganz gerne die Strecke von Braunlage checken. 
Wer von Euch kann mir denn grob die Strecke beschreiben oder hat womöglich sogar nen GPS track?

Bis spätestens in Braunlage 
Gruß Steff


----------



## sbie (21. Juni 2009)

wulfhoop schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich werde am nächsten WE im Harz sein und wollte ganz gerne die Strecke von Braunlage checken.


Hi,
und, wie ist die Strecke? Ist der Anfang hoch zum Wurmberg wirklich schwer? Ist dort Singletrail oder Forstweg, hoffentlich breit genug damit ich alle überholen kann 

gruß


----------



## wulfhoop (22. Juni 2009)

sbie schrieb:


> Hi,
> und, wie ist die Strecke? Ist der Anfang hoch zum Wurmberg wirklich schwer? Ist dort Singletrail oder Forstweg, hoffentlich breit genug damit ich alle überholen kann
> 
> gruß



in Ermangelung einer guten Beschreibung oder eines GPS Tracks, habe ich mich dazu entschieden am WE nicht in Braunlage zu testen, sondern bin ein Stück weiter nach Schiercke gefahren. Habe dort den Marathon für Ende August, die "Endurothon" Strecke besichtigt. Klasse Strecke, sehr anspruchsvoll. War auf Grund der Nässe zusätzlich sehr schwer zu fahren. Vor allem die steilen Abfahrten auf den glatten Steinen und Wurzeln waren tricky. Bei trockenem Wetter is es kein großes Problem.

Gruß Steff


----------



## wulfhoop (22. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht nochmal nen Tip für die Veranstalter (CLZ, Altenau, und Braunlage) es den Harzburgern und Schierkern nachzumachen und die GPS Tracks für die Strecken zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Braunlage (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

die Strecke in Braunlage wird leider erst ab der 30. Kalenderwoche online auf www.braunlage.de zu sehen sein. Es gibt bzgl. der Streckenführung noch Probleme mit dem Nationalpark Harz, die haben Mountainbiker auf ihren Wegen leider nicht so gerne  Vermutlich muss die Strecke daher so wie im letzten Jahr verlaufen.

Der Weg hoch auf den Wurmberg ist breit genug, somit können auch alle überholt werden  

Also weiter fleißig anmelden, der Meldeschluss ist online am 04.08.2009. Dannach kann man sich nur noch in der Tourist-Info Braunlage, Elbingeröder Str. 17, 38700 Braunlage sowie am Veranstaltungstag von 8 - 9 Uhr anmelden. Allerdings fällt dann eine Nachmeldegebühr von 5,00  an.

Fragen werden auch gerne unter [email protected] beantwortet.

Bis dahin!


----------



## iglg (10. Juli 2009)

Braunlage schrieb:


> Es gibt bzgl. der Streckenführung noch Probleme mit dem Nationalpark Harz, die haben Mountainbiker auf ihren Wegen leider nicht so gerne  Vermutlich muss die Strecke daher so wie im letzten Jahr verlaufen.



Den Eindruck hatte ich neulich nicht, als ein Naturpark-Ranger absolut freundlich und hilfsbereit bei einem Bikerunfall geholfen hat.
Da dachte ich auch erst, jetzt gehe die ganze Litanei los, so nach dem Motto : "... warum fahrt ihr hier überhaupt, Biker haben hier nichts zu suchen..." usw.

Aber nix davon. Der freundliche Mann hat sogar noch einen von uns auf seinem Quad zum Auto gebracht, damit wir den Abtransport des Bikes des verunfallten durchführen konnten.

Also, da war nichts zu spüren von Ablehnung von MTBlern.

Ist wohl eher die Angst vor den Mengen beim Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (11. Juli 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Den Eindruck hatte ich neulich nicht, als ein Naturpark-Ranger absolut freundlich und hilfsbereit bei einem Bikerunfall geholfen hat.
> Da dachte ich auch erst, jetzt gehe die ganze Litanei los, so nach dem Motto : "... warum fahrt ihr hier überhaupt, Biker haben hier nichts zu suchen..." usw.
> 
> Aber nix davon. Der freundliche Mann hat sogar noch einen von uns auf seinem Quad zum Auto gebracht, damit wir den Abtransport des Bikes des verunfallten durchführen konnten.
> ...



Moin,
da würde ich mal sagen habt ihr echt Glück gehabt.
Die Ablehnung im Harz gegen Biker bekommt man sehr oft zu spüren. 
Das ist hier irgendwie anderst als im Sauerland, Schwarzwald oder den Alpen. Ich habe trotz vernünftigen und rücksichtsvollen fahren schon sehr sehr viel negativ Erfahrungen hinter mir und diverse andere Bikerkollegen auch. 
Viele sagen oft, ist im Harz nun mal so. Geld sollen die Biker bringen, aber eigentlich stören sie nur.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## kettenteufel (4. August 2009)

freu mich schon auf Braunlage


----------



## sbie (4. August 2009)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> freu mich schon auf Braunlage



Oh, mist, bin für 95km angemeldet kann aber nicht, Zerrung 
Möchte einer meinen Platz?
Gruß


----------



## ralf_g (19. August 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich Fotos vom Event Braunlage...habe noch keine gefunden 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## sharpe (23. August 2009)

ist jemand gestern die geführte Tour in Schierke mitgefahren?


----------



## Sabo.g (31. August 2009)

Ja, war dabei. Sehr geile Sache und mega leckeres Frühstück auf dem Brocken.  Demnächst gibt es Fotos in meinem Album.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Dennis2901 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ab wann ist mit Terminen für 2010 zu rechnen?

Wird Clausthal wieder LVM sein?

Danke


----------



## rallilein (22. Oktober 2009)

3 Termine weiß ich schon 
25.04.  Bad Harzburg
29.-30.05.   Altenau
27.-29.08.   Schierke
steht so auf deren Webseiten

so long   -Ralph-
www.Racing-Ralph.com


----------



## chris29 (22. Oktober 2009)

Moin!
Clausthal wird voraussichtlich am 16. oder 23. Mai 2010 und Braunlage am 07. August 2010 sein......


----------



## manuel e. (22. Oktober 2009)

hy!!
das mit braunlage wäre schaaade. da sind mein teamkollege und ich in duisburg am start.

gruss manuel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbull33 (22. Oktober 2009)

War Biesenrode nicht wieder im Gespräch???Das habe ich in Schierke gehört.
Gruß Markus


----------



## chris29 (23. Oktober 2009)

manuel e. schrieb:


> hy!!
> das mit braunlage wäre schaaade. da sind mein teamkollege und ich in duisburg am start.
> 
> gruss manuel.



Tja, es wird wohl immer Terminüberschneidungen geben, da muss man seine Prioritäten setzen....

@Markus: Biesenrode war meines Wissens abgehakt, evt. gibt es noch ein Rennen im Südharz das dazu kommt im Juni...aber das ist noch lang nicht raus, ab ende November sind alle Termine fest.


----------



## eckertaler (12. November 2009)

So, der Termin für Bad Harzburg steht jetzt auch fest. Es ist der 25.04.2010 und damit das erste Rennen des Harzer-MTB-Cups.
Mehr Info´s unter http://www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de//
Sport Frei


----------



## chris29 (17. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6550573#post6550573

Da erfahrt Ihr Neuigkeiten über den 11. Harzer Mountainbike Event!


----------



## chris29 (24. November 2009)

So, hier noch mal alle Termine:
Bad Harzburg 25.04.10
Altenau: 30.05.10 (29.05. CC- und Kids Cup)
Clausthal: 06.06.10
Braunlage: 07.08.10
Schierke: 28.08.10


----------



## freepac (24. November 2009)

oohja !


----------



## chris29 (22. Dezember 2009)

So, unsere Seite ist wieder aktuell: http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event.epl 
In 2010 gibt es im Marathon wieder Preisgelder! Ferner werden jetzt die ersten 5 der jeweiligen Klassen geehrt, wobei die 4. u. 5. Plätze generell Sachpreise bekommen (in allen Klassen, auch CC)
Einfach mal draufschauen....www.mountainbike.harz.de


----------



## Holiday (26. Dezember 2009)

moin,
ich möchte 2010 mal wieder etwas mehr mitmischen - also ich will die komplette serie bestreiten.
eigentlich kann man sich schon für bad harzburg, altenau und clausthal z. anmelden können - auf deren homepage ist das aber nciht möglich.

markus


----------



## chris29 (26. Dezember 2009)

Holiday schrieb:


> moin,
> ich möchte 2010 mal wieder etwas mehr mitmischen - also ich will die komplette serie bestreiten.
> eigentlich kann man sich schon für bad harzburg, altenau und clausthal z. anmelden können - auf deren homepage ist das aber nciht möglich.
> 
> markus



Nee, geht auch noch nicht. Ab mitte Januar wirds möglich sein, zumindest kann ich das für Altenau sagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (26. Dezember 2009)

ahh, okay - hab mich bei altenau auch verguckt, ist ja die startliste von 2009


----------



## chris29 (20. Januar 2010)

Anmeldung für die ersten zwei Rennen ist eröffnet!!!
Bad Harzburg: http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20100425511531
Altenau: http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20100529228248


----------



## Sabo.g (28. Januar 2010)

*Schierke:* http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20100828686429

MFG Sabo


----------



## Holiday (14. März 2010)

moin,
kann man sich nach der anmeldung (bet. altenau) für eine andere runde entscheiden? mein teamkollege hat aich bei der anmeldung vertan.

wer von euch fährt die komplette serie ???

Markus


----------



## chris29 (14. März 2010)

Holiday schrieb:


> moin,
> kann man sich nach der anmeldung (bet. altenau) für eine andere runde entscheiden? mein teamkollege hat aich bei der anmeldung vertan.
> 
> wer von euch fährt die komplette serie ???
> ...


Man kann sich nicht wärend dem Rennen entscheiden, am besten eine Mail mit allen Daten an mich und ich ändere das...


----------



## Holiday (14. März 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> Man kann sich nicht wärend dem Rennen entscheiden, am besten eine Mail mit allen Daten an mich und ich ändere das...



bis spätestens wann kann man sich noch umentscheiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (14. März 2010)

Holiday schrieb:


> bis spätestens wann kann man sich noch umentscheiden?



Das sollte jetzt keine Aufforderung sein sich erstmal anzumelden um sich dann kurz vorher doch noch umzuentscheiden. Wenn Ihr Euch nicht sicher seit welche Strecke Ihr fahren wollt, habt Ihr die Möglichkeit bis eine Woche vorher zu Warten, am 21. Mai 2010 ist der Meldeschluß. 

Das Angebot mit der Mail bezog sich auf die versehendlich falsche Anmeldung.


----------



## Holiday (14. März 2010)

ist ja auch versehendlich passiet, frage - ob wir nun beide langdistanz oder beide mittel fahren. kann man jetzt nocht nicht wirklich sagen. geplant war mittel, leistungs kann sich ja shcnell ändern.


----------



## chris29 (19. März 2010)

Hier noch die Anmeldelinks zu Clausthal: http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20100606275472
Und Braunlage:http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20100807254903


----------



## eckertaler (30. März 2010)

Guten Tag,
am Samstag 03.04.2010 findet um 13.30 Uhr eine Streckenbesichtigung statt.
Start ist am Sportpark in Bad Harzburg.  
Die Strecke ist auch schon fast Schnee frei 
Bis dahin


----------



## Holiday (30. März 2010)

eckertaler schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> am Samstag 03.04.2010 findet um 13.30 Uhr eine Streckenbesichtigung statt.
> Start ist am Sportpark in Bad Harzburg.
> Die Strecke ist auch schon fast Schnee frei
> Bis dahin



das wolt eich schon länger mal frage, wie die verhältnisse gerde da sind! so lange ist es ja ncht mehr, vor ein paar wochen dachte ich noch, harzburg würde ausfallen - der ganze viele schnee! gibt es ein gps track zur rennstrecke?


----------



## Holiday (5. April 2010)

Moin Mädels,
mein Bruder und ich sind für ALLE Rennen gemeldet !!!!!
Wer fährt noch die ganze Serie??? Bis dahin, gutes Training !!!! 
Markus
www.weinknecht-brothers.com


----------



## scotty33 (5. April 2010)

Holiday schrieb:


> www.weinknecht-brothers.com



schöne seite, habt ihr gut gemacht.


----------



## deeptrain (5. April 2010)

Holiday schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> mein Bruder und ich sind für ALLE Rennen gemeldet !!!!!
> Wer fährt noch die ganze Serie??? Bis dahin, gutes Training !!!!
> Markus
> www.weinknecht-brothers.com



falls ihr es bis dahin nich mehr aushält am sonntag den 10.4. is noch ein rennen bei hitzacker also auch nich weit von euch
www.igas-wendland.de


----------



## Holiday (5. April 2010)

deeptrain schrieb:


> falls ihr es bis dahin nich mehr aushält am sonntag den 10.4. is noch ein rennen bei hitzacker also auch nich weit von euch
> www.igas-wendland.de


was das fürn rennen? fahren am 11.4. bereits in bad doberan ein CrossCountry Rennen!


----------



## deeptrain (5. April 2010)

Holiday schrieb:


> was das fürn rennen? fahren am 11.4. bereits in bad doberan ein CrossCountry Rennen!



ja hab gesehen das ihr am 11.4 nach bad doberan wollt
also das is ein marathon 5 runden aka 8km ca 750hm und 50 leute sind schon gemeldet....... ich werde dort mitfahren sonst wäre ich auch nach bad doberan gefahren!!!
http://www.igaswendland.de/2010/termine2010.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (14. Juli 2010)

Hier noch mal ein wichtiger Hinweis: Es werden beim Marathonrennen in *Braunlage *insgesamt nur 220 Startplätze zu vergeben sein! Bitte rechtzeitig anmelden!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2010)

mal gut dass der cup nur aus einem rennen besteht.


----------



## chris29 (14. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> mal gut dass der cup nur aus einem rennen besteht.



Sorry!!!Ich meinte das !MARATHONRENNEN IN BRAUNLAGE!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2010)

ok, dann melde ich mal schnell an.

fahren viele die langstrecke?


----------



## chris29 (14. Juli 2010)

da habe ich leider keinen überblick...hatte heute morgen einen termin in der kbg braunlage, deshalb weiß ich auch nur, dass die plätze limitiert sind, wohl wegen der kurzen runde und auch dem nationalparks.....


----------



## Berrrnd (2. August 2010)

da ja am samstag die zweite saisonhälfte beginnt, hole ich diesen thread mal wieder nach oben.

hoffe ja bis zum wochenende auf weniger regen, aber wie sieht denn die strecke im moment aus? ist sie sehr regenanfällig?
man muss ja bedenken dass es sich um einen rundkurs handelt und dieser bis zu 5mal umfahren wird.

muss ja schonmal gucken welchen lrs/welche reifen ich nehme.
reichen racing ralph, oder sollte man besser zu etwas gröberem profil greifen?
michelin xcr mud hätte ich da noch zur auswahl.


----------



## kettenteufel (4. August 2010)

Die Strecke verläuft zu zu 90% über Forstweg. Nur ein ca. 1 km langes Stück verläuft über unbefestige Wege ich denke auf disem Stück wird das ein oder andere keinere Schlamloch sein.

Ich denke racing ralph ist die richtige Wahl.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. August 2010)

bedankt! 

welche strecke habt ihr euch denn so vorgenommen?
ich fahre 5 runden/95km.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2010)

mit welcher adresse darf ich denn mein navi füttern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schillerlocke (7. August 2010)

Um 6.00Uhr auf der Autobahn, um kurz nach 7.00Uhr Vollsperrung A7 Fallingbostell, um kurz vor 9.00Uhr endlich von der Autobahn runter (1000m weiter) und dann direkt wieder nach Hause, weil wir es bis zum Start eh nicht mehr geschafft hätten. So eine sche.......


----------



## Berrrnd (7. August 2010)

ich hätte mir den weg auch sparen können!

5 runden waren geplant.
1. runde: voderrad in der abfahrt durchgeschlagen. ok, schlauch rein ...
2. runde: na, ratet mal. selbe stelle!

dann den berg hoch und mit der seilbahn wieder runter. ganz toll.
die strecke hat, wenn ich mir alle rennen dieses jahr mal angucke, einen der hinteren plätze inne.


----------



## flyingscot (7. August 2010)

Ja, dieser Singletrail war etwas schlauchmordend... in meiner dritten Runde gleich Doppeldurchschlag vorne und hinten. Nach einem Ersatzschlauch, zwei Flicken und elendig langen 15 Minuten konnte ich aber noch die Langdistanz zuende fahren...

Dabei bin ich diesen Trail sicher schon 30 Mal mit diesem Rad gefahren und ich hatte nie eine Panne. Die Runde z.T. Bestandteil einer meiner Trainingsstrecken...


----------



## kettenteufel (7. August 2010)

an der besagten Stelle hatte ich in der ersten Runde auch ein Durchschlag, in den nächsten beiden Runden bin ich an der Stelle links durch Gras gefahren


----------



## sbie (7. August 2010)

Moin,
bin heute auch in Braunlage gefahren, Super Veranstaltung. 
Und siehe da, an besagter Stelle hatte auch ich einen Doppeldurchschlag  vorn und hinten, in der zweiten Runde. Nur einen Ersatzschlauch, also musste ich flicken, beim Aufpumpen habe ich mir dann das Ventil geschrottet, also mußte ich auch noch den zweiten flicken. 
Aber was viel schlimmer ist, an der Stelle, dort wo ein Schlauch lag, das war übrigens nicht meiner, ich schleppe immer alle Verwundeten nach Hause, da habe ich meine rote Brille mit gelben Gläsern liegen lassen . Nachdem ich das später endlich merkte, wußte ich, nun ist nichts mit aufgeben, auf zur dritte Runde, Brille einsammeln. Aber, die war schon weg! Wer sie, meine alte Rudy Project (Ersatzteile gibt es nur noch bei mir), zur ihrer eigenen Sicherheit mitgenommen hat, bitte melden (pn) oder in der Kurverwaltung bei Tina Mortak abgeben. Gibt auch einen Finderlohn, ein Weizen oder Cappucino oder einen von meine neuen Schläuchen  . Bin noch 9 Tage in Hahnenklee, ich kann sie auch abholen. Ich danke alle fairen Marathonis!
Gruß, sbie


----------



## Berrrnd (7. August 2010)

@ flyingscot

hast du ne ahnung was an der besagten stelle unterm gras steckt?

ist da ne wurzel, ein stein, ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (7. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du ne ahnung was an der besagten stelle unterm gras steckt?
> 
> ist da ne wurzel, ein stein, ...?



Ich habe bei den verbliebenden zwei Runden mal etwas genauer auf dem Trail geguckt: Am Rand hab ich halb im Grad einige fiese etwa 5cm rausgucktende spitze bzw. kantige Steine gesehen. Wenn man da mit Speed drüberbügelt ist es kein Wunder, dass es Durchschläge hagelt...


----------



## sbie (7. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du ne ahnung was an der besagten stelle unterm gras steckt?
> ist da ne wurzel, ein stein, ...?



Hi, weil ich gerade noch hier bin, genau, da schauten einige kantige Steine in die Fahrspur, war später gut zu erkennen ohne Brille  .


----------



## Berrrnd (7. August 2010)

und davor wahrscheinlich noch ne kleine kuhle ...

hat jedenfalls 2mal gut geknallt als ich da drüber bin.
bei zweiten mal dachte ich eigentlich ich hätte die stelle schon passiert, und dann peng.


----------



## Twinkie (8. August 2010)

@sbie: Oh jee....ich hoffe die Brille findet sich wieder. 

@Schillerlocke: Der Stau wurde uns auch angezeigt, aber als wir in Walsrode auf die A7 gefahren sind, war nix zu sehen. Muß so gegen 7 gewesen sein...hmmmm 

@all: Dafür hat unser *2er Mädelz-Fan-Team* sich kurz nach dem Start platziert um den Bikern noch mal Applaus mit auf den Wurmberg zu geben. Und mit Einsatz von Cola für das bezwingen der 5. Bergüberquerung zu sorgen....hihi
Haben auf Anweisung einiger Fahrer bis zum Ende durchgehalten. 

Insgesamt war die Veranstaltung etwas Mau. Keine Ahnung woran das lag. Sponsoren fehlen vielleicht, man weiß es nicht. Hätte da einige Verbesserungsvorschläge:







Es fehlte der Einsatz von Flatterband und VORSICHT-Schildern. Es befanden sich viele Rollerfahrer und Wanderer mit Hunden auf der Strecke. Die waren oft sehr verärgert, wenn z.B. Top 10-Fahrer sie zur Seite brüllten oder wir "Randgruppen" sie zur Aufmerksamkeit ermutigten. Es schien oft so, als hätten sie gar nicht mitbekommen, dass ein Mounti-Rennen stattfindet und hatten oft nebenbei auch überhaupt kein Verständnis. 






Außerdem hätten auf der Strecke ein paar mehr Wegpfeile für weniger Verwirrung und eine Kurveninfo in einer schnellen Abfahrt nicht geschadet. Ich glaube, da ist auch einer geradeaus in die Tannen geschossen.






Die Verpflegung für Fahrer und natürlich auch für die Zuschauer war etwas sperrlich. Pünklich zum Start verkündete noch stolz eine Stimme: "Der Kaffee ist durchgelaufen und steht bereit...!" Dass Teilnehmer, die schon seit 5Uhr durch Deutschland gurken, bei ihrer Ankunft unbedingt nen Koffeindrink brauchen, sowie n belegtes Brötchen oder sonstwiewas, ist leider untergegangen.






Bei der Anmeldung war die Schlange für die Vormelder 30min lang. Für die Nachmelder 3min.  Könnte man sich also überlegen, ob mal näxtes mal nicht besser für 5 Euro nachmeldet.






Auch war die Startsituation etwas unglücklich gewählt denn es ging eine Böschung hinauf zwischen Blumenkübeln, Baumstümpfen, Kant- und Deko-Steinen....öhm tjor....Vielleicht hätte man die Meute auch über die Auffahrten vom Parkplatz leiten können oder so?!






Im Ziel gab es dann einen Teller Pasta und basta. (Alkfreies) Hefeweizen (Heiliges Biker Getränk) war auch nicht zu bekommen.

Gut waren die Temparaturinfo vor dem Start auf dem Berg, sowie Dusche und Klo. Zur Strecke kann ich so nix sagen, außer dass sie recht schnell und Schotterlastig war. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache 


Abschließend möchte ich noch unserem Nachbar-Betreuungsteam (ich glaub für Bad Bikers Wernigerode) für das Tropical Gel danken, dass uns sehr geholfen hat! Ihr werdet an dem gewonnenen Blumentopf beteiligt


----------



## flyingscot (8. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Bei der Anmeldung war die Schlange für die Vormelder 30min lang. Für die Nachmelder 3min.  Könnte man sich also überlegen, ob mal näxtes mal nicht besser für 5 Euro nachmeldet.



Das wäre diesmal aber nicht zu empfehlen gewesen: Ich bin so ein notorischer Nachmelder, aber es gab gestern nur noch sehr wenige Restplätze: 9 Langstrecke, 12 Mittelstrecke, 11 Kurzstrecke... daher bin ich etwas früher da gewesen und stand dadurch in der Schlange ganz vorne.


----------



## Twinkie (8. August 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Das wäre diesmal aber nicht zu empfehlen gewesen: Ich bin so ein notorischer Nachmelder, aber es gab gestern nur noch sehr wenige Restplätze: 9 Langstrecke, 12 Mittelstrecke, 11 Kurzstrecke... daher bin ich etwas früher da gewesen und stand dadurch in der Schlange ganz vorne.


Na Gut, dann fände ich es ansprechender, wenn doch etwas mehr Helfer/innen für die Akkreditierung bereitstünden.


----------



## chris29 (8. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @sbie: Oh jee....ich hoffe die Brille findet sich wieder.
> 
> @Schillerlocke: Der Stau wurde uns auch angezeigt, aber als wir in Walsrode auf die A7 gefahren sind, war nix zu sehen. Muß so gegen 7 gewesen sein...hmmmm
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Da das Rennen Im Nationalpark stattfand war der Einsatz von Flatterband und der Geleichen verboten. Eigentlich darf der Marathon gar nicht als Rennen bezeichnet werden, da auch solche Veranstaltungen von der NP Verwaltung untersagt sind. Sicherlich ist der Wurmberg für eine solche Veranstaltung eher ungeeignet, zumindest wenn der Bikepark und der Monsterrollerbetrieb weiterläuft...aber da kann man eben nichts machen.
Kurveninfos hab ich allerdings noch bei keinem Marathon gesehen


----------



## Twinkie (8. August 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Da das Rennen Im Nationalpark stattfand war der Einsatz von Flatterband und der Geleichen verboten. Eigentlich darf der Marathon gar nicht als Rennen bezeichnet werden, da auch solche Veranstaltungen von der NP Verwaltung untersagt sind. Sicherlich ist der Wurmberg für eine solche Veranstaltung eher ungeeignet, zumindest wenn der Bikepark und der Monsterrollerbetrieb weiterläuft...aber da kann man eben nichts machen.
> Kurveninfos hab ich allerdings noch bei keinem Marathon gesehen



OK, das ist ne Info, die mir fehlte. 
Kurveninfo ist ja nun auch nicht  mehr nötig, weil den Jungs jetzt die Strecke bekannt ist. Mir kam da nur mehrfach ne schnelle Stelle zu Ohren, an der man plötzlich negativ überrascht wird. Im Rennen gehts ja immer etwas hektisch zu und da überschlägt man sich schnell mal. Vielleicht reichen ja auch 3 rote Richtungs-Pfeile übereinander in die Richtung die kommt. Ist ja nur ne Idee und n Vorschlag...


----------



## juk (8. August 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> Kurveninfos hab ich allerdings noch bei keinem Marathon gesehen



Ich schon. Vor scharfen Kurven wird in der Regel gewarnt, vor allem wenn sie auf einer schnellen Abfahrt wie "aus dem Nichts" auftauchen. Ab Runde 2 stand an besagter Gefahrenstelle auch ein Ordner, was wohl auch daran lag daß der ein oder andere es nicht rechtzeitig sah.

In der 4. und 5. Runde waren einige Ordner allerdings schon wieder im verdienten Feierabend.


----------



## chris29 (8. August 2010)

Hi!
Normalerweise sollten an solchen Stellen Posten stehen. Ich hatte die Strecke am Freitag mit ausgeschildert, dass Rennen aber nicht organisiert. Mal sehen wie es im nächsten Jahr wird, ich glaube dann sollte eine andere Streckenführung ins Auge gefasst werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2010)

andere streckenführung wäre super!

mehr auf und ab. nicht nur ein langer anstieg, abfahrt, ein kurzer anstieg und wieder abfahrt.


----------



## aegluke (8. August 2010)

Ja, in besagter Kurve stand in der ersten Runde auch noch kein Helfer. Er kam dann aber hochgelaufen, nachdem ich mich da mit ordentlich Schwung und mangelnder Bremsleistung wegen eines Plattens vorne in die Wiese verabschiedet hatte. Die Runde danach, stand er dann dort oben, wobei er eigentlich nur in Runde eins wirklich wichtig gewesen wäre.

Negativ bei der Anmeldung war nur, das die Anmeldung effektiv erst 8:30 auf gemacht hat, obwohl sie für 8:00 online in der Ausschreibung stand. Und wir das Frühstück eigentlich nach der Anmeldung einnehmen wollten.


----------



## kettenteufel (8. August 2010)

> mehr auf und ab. nicht nur ein langer anstieg, abfahrt, ein kurzer anstieg und wieder abfahrt.


ich finde diesen langen anstieg gerade gut, 
so eine lange Steigung hat kein anderer Marathon in näherer Umgebung zu bieten

Die Strecke finde ich eigentlich sehr gut, auch wenn der Forstweg Anteil sehr hoch ist

den Start sollte man 200m vors Ziel legen


----------



## aegluke (8. August 2010)

Oder einfach direkt an den Anfang vom Anstieg.


----------



## Sabo.g (9. August 2010)

Hallo,

Zunächst einen herzlichen Dank an alle Helfer und Organisatoren. Ohne diese fleißigen Menschen, welche ihre Freizeit (ohne finanzielle Entlohnung) opfern, wäre diese Veranstalltung sicherlich nicht durchzuführen gewesen!

Über die Strecke kann man geteilter Meinung sein --> "ist ja immer so"
In der Tat waren die langen Anstiege und Abfahrten mal etwas ganz anderes.

Ausgabe der Startunterlagen: Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es an den Organisatoren oder den Leuten von Sportident liegt! Wieso muss die Erklärung der Abläufe (Chipausgabe, Löschen des Chips, Nachmeldung, etc.) immer erst kurz vor dem Start durchgeführt werden (war das gleiche in CZ).
Teilt doch die Meldelisten nach Alphabet von A-L und M-Z und macht zwei Reihen auf. Die paar Nachmelder kann man auch dazwischen schieben. Schickt den angemeldeten Startern nicht nur eine Mail, dass das Geld eingegangen ist, sondern weißt sie auf ihre Startnummer hin und das sie diese bei der Abholung der Unterlagen angeben sollen.
Dann sollte die Ausgabe flüssiger verlaufen. Ich habe auch mitbekommen, dass es Schwierigkeiten gab mit der Aktuallität der Überweisungsunterlagen. Setzt eine Deadline für die Online-Anmedlung und Überweisung. Wer nicht rechtzeitig überwiesen hat muss halt vor Ort zahlen und die Nachmeldegebühr in kauf nehmen.

Ihr habt ja auch in einem Flyer (im Starterbeutel) darauf hingewiesen wo sich Duschen und Bike-wash befinden. Diesen hat nur so kurz vor Start keiner mehr lesen können und nach dem Rennen nicht mehr in Erinnerung gehabt. Zwei mittelgroße Plakete im Startbereich aufgehängt hätten da bestimmt mehr Aufmerksamkeit erweckt.

*Thema Sicherheit:* Wie kann ich denn eine Veranstalltung durchführen obwohl diese als sollche (Zitat sinngemäß:"...von Rennen darf man im Nationalpark nicht sprechen..." ) nur mit erheblichen Sicherheitsmängeln düchgeführt werden darf ?  Flatterbänder verboten? Habt ihr die Ereignisse der Loveparade bereits vergessen?  Es waren so viele Menschen auf der Rennstrecke, dass es einem Wunder gleich kommt, dass nichts schlimmes geschehen ist. Was glaubt ihr wohl was passiert wenn man mit über 60 Stundenkilometer mit einem Kinderwagen oder einer Gruppe Wanderer kolliediert!!!! Dann wird wieder die Frage gestellt: Wer hat das genehmigt - wieso musste es so weit kommen?!!! Die meisten Wanderer wußten nicht von der Veranstalltung. Und wenn die Verwaltung des Nationalparks Absperrungen und Hinweisschilder nicht genehmigt, dann muss die Veranstalltung halt anderswo stattfinden. Die Braunlager wirds sicherlich nicht stören - von der sperrlichen Zuschauerzahl waren ja eh 90 % Betreuer. Da aber das Rennen in der Regionalzeitung beworben wurde, kaum Zuschauer am Gelände zu sehen waren, spricht das wohl für geringes Interesse der Braunlager. Mir aber egal, schließlich müssen Sie verstehen das die Wanderer weniger werden und die Übernachtungsgäste in Zukunft Biker sind.

Nunja, vielen Dank nochmal an die gesamte Helferschaft.
Ich hoffe sehr sark, dass man sich mit der Nationalparksverwaltung einmal zusamensetzt um gemeinsam ein Sicherheitskonzept zu entwickeln welches zukünftig die Risiken für Wanderer sowie Fahrer minimiert.


MFG Sabo


----------



## flyingscot (9. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiss, sind die Strecken aber auch bei anderen Marathons nicht grundsätzlich gesperrt. Und bei einem Zusammenstoß von Biker mit Wanderern ist üblicherweise der Biker schuld bzw. in der Haftung. 

Das ist ja sogar bei DH-Rennen so, wenn man von der  (dort allerdings abgesperrten) Strecke abkommt und einen Zuschauer überholzt...


----------



## Lotte.2000 (9. August 2010)

Mir hat die Veranstaltung sehr gut gefallen. Okay, das warten auf die Startnummer....aber sonst .
Da ich die Runde am Vorabend schon mal abfahren konnte, gab es für mich keine unerwarteten Ausritte. Das Streckenprofil mit dem langen Anstieg (300 hm auf 3,7km) fand ich schon sehr interessant und es galt sich sehr gut für 5 Runden einzuteilen. Von Platten blieb ich zum Glück verschont, sicher auch dank RR 29"x2,4 + Nt! Danke an die Organisatoren und Helfer.

Gruß Lotte

Nachtrag: Wo kann man die Bilder sehen, die von den zwei netten Fotografen am 1. Anstieg gemacht wurden?


----------



## aegluke (9. August 2010)

Es war eine Strecke, bei der durch die Abfahrten Spaß aufkommt. Die Höhenmeter quasi komplett in zwei Anstiege zu stecken war schon eine Herausforderung - dafür konnte man ja danach die Abfahrt ordentlich drücken. 
Natürlich danke an Helfer und Organisatoren - bis auf die Fußgänger und die Wartezeit lief ja alles super.

@Sabo: es gab eine Meldefrist. Bis 2.8. Wenn man allerdings erst am 2.8. überweist, ist das Geld natürlich recht spät da und man sollte sich nicht beschweren, das das Geld in der heißen Phase der Organisation nicht mehr registriert wurde. In solchen Fällen würde ich als Starter allerdings auch einfach einen Kontoauszug mit hin schleppen bzw. dann auch die Nachmeldegebühr in kauf nehmen. Habe ich ja dann selbst versaut.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. August 2010)

@ Lotte.2000

falls du der einzige mit 29er scale warst: geiles bike!
wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (9. August 2010)

Was der Marathon mit der Loveparade zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht. Es ist grundsätzlich so, das die Wege nicht gesperrt werden dürfen, das ist auch in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet so, wie z. Bsp. bei uns in Altenau. Der Fahrer hat sich so zu verhalten das kein Anderer gefährdet wird! Wenn mann nun eine Abfahrt mit 60 Km/h runterrast, dann muss man eben vor einer schlecht einsehbaren Stelle abbremsen. Sicher ist es besser man verwendet an solchen Stellen Flatterband, bzw. Warnschilder. Leider bringt es in den meisten Fällen aber auch nicht, die Problematik vor dem Rennen bekannt zu geben, da eh nie Jemand zuhört, ist leider so....Ich glaube aber gehört zu haben, dass diese Sachen auf einem Zettel standen, der in der Startertüte war. Wie auch immer, ich kann einige Reaktionen schon verstehen, habe alledings auch schon schlechtere Streckenbeschiderungen gesehen.....


----------



## Berrrnd (9. August 2010)

hallo chris,

bei ordentlicher lautstärke der durchsage hätten viele fahrer sicherlich zugehört, wenn streckeninfos durchgegeben worden wären.
in die startertüte guckt wahrscheinlich nur ein sehr geringer anteil der fahrer vor dem start.
da wird nur die startnummer rausgeholt und dann wandert die tüte ins auto.
das liegt zum einen an der sehr kurzen zeit zwischen abholung und rennbeginn (hatte meine unterlagen um 9.35uhr und musste mein rad noch aufbauen und mich umziehen. start um 10uhr.), und daran dass meist nur werbung in der tüte steckt.

verbesserungsvorschläge:
- tafel mit hinweisen im bereich der startnummernausgabe aufstellen. 
das ganze in schön groß geschrieben, sodass man sich nicht genau davor platzieren muss um was zu lesen. 
dort könnte man auch eine starterliste aushängen, damit die startnummer gleich mit angegeben werden kann. (war z.b. in clausthal so)

- ausschilderung der duschen

- hinweise für die wanderer, downhiller, rollerfahrer dass ein rennen stattfindet an den startpunkten, der seilbahn aushängen.


es sind meist nur kleine sachen die ein event erheblich verbessern!


----------



## chris29 (9. August 2010)

Die Vorschläge sind sicher gut und auch einfach umsetzbar. Ich organisiere das Rennen in Altenau ja auch schon seit 2000 mit unserem Verein. Und bei den ersten 3-4 Veranstaltungen lief einiges quer, da halt die Erfahrung fehlte. In Braunlage ist das nicht viel anders, wenn ich an die ersten beiden Rennen denke...da hat sich einiges verbessert! Wenn man zusätzlich bedenkt das die Tina Mortak fast alles alleine organisiert....
Ich denke das im nächstes Jahr, die Verbesserungsvorschläge beherzigt werden und verbessert werden!


----------



## wulfhoop (12. August 2010)

Hallo,

 weiss jmd wie das mit der Anmeldung für das Rennen in Schierke läuft?

Die Ausschreibung sagt, bis zum 22.08. kann man sich melden. Bei Sportindent ist die Anmeldung allerdings schon geschlossen - der 08.08. war angeblich der letzte Tag. Der Veranstalter meldet sich nicht auf meine Mail. Findet das Rennen statt? Weil in der Startliste online stehen erst 19 Teilnehmer.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## manuel e. (13. August 2010)

guten morgen!!

wollte auch gerade melden für schierke und bin auch ein wenig angesäuert, das es einen vorgezogenen meldeschluss gibt.

so kann man auch geld mit nachmeldern verdienen. :kotz:

gruss manuel.


----------



## argh (13. August 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> Eigentlich darf der Marathon gar nicht als Rennen bezeichnet werden, da auch solche Veranstaltungen von der NP Verwaltung untersagt sind.



Und als was wurde es deklariert?

Ich finde es sehr befremdlich, dass die Harzer sich über schwindende Übernachtungszahlen und weniger Touristen beschweren und fleißig Konzepte erarbeiten um dagegen zu wirken und trotzdem solche Events nicht in ihren Wäldern haben wollen.

Sorry für´s offtopic-Geschwafel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (15. August 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Und als was wurde es deklariert?
> 
> Ich finde es sehr befremdlich, dass die Harzer sich über schwindende Übernachtungszahlen und weniger Touristen beschweren und fleißig Konzepte erarbeiten um dagegen zu wirken und trotzdem solche Events nicht in ihren Wäldern haben wollen.
> 
> Sorry für´s offtopic-Geschwafel.



Hi,
das "Rennen" wurde als Tour deklariert. Deshalb durften auch keine Wege gesperrt und die Wanderer in keiner Weise beeinträchtigt werden....
Leider ist es auch so das die NP-Verwaltung keine touristischen Interessen verfolgt, zumindest dann nicht, wenn es sich nicht um Ihre eigenen Besucher handelt


----------



## manuel e. (15. August 2010)

hy!!
meldung für schierke ist wieder offen.

alles juut.

gruss manuel.


----------



## Twinkie (16. August 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> Ich denke das im nächstes Jahr, die Verbesserungsvorschläge beherzigt werden und verbessert werden!



Ich denke auch, das pendelt sich alles mit der Zeit ein! 

Wo gibbet denn nun die *Fotos* zu sehen? Waren ja in *Braunlage* viele Fotoleute auf der Strecke......


----------



## sbie (17. August 2010)

sbie schrieb:


> da habe ich meine rote Brille mit gelben Gläsern liegen lassen
> wer meine alte Rudy Project (Ersatzteile gibt es nur noch bei mir), zur ihrer eigenen Sicherheit mitgenommen hat, bitte melden (pn)


Moin, 
erhöhe Finderlohn auf Euro 15,- Bezahle ebenso Postversand. Rote Brille mit gelborangen Gläsern.
Gruß, sbie


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. August 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> ... keine touristischen Interessen verfolgt, zumindest dann nicht, wenn es sich nicht um Ihre eigenen Besucher handelt



so könnte man es für den Harzer Tourismus leider allgemeinen stehen lassen (sorry Chris, Tina ...) der Sauerländer oder Oberbayer agiert da deutlich  offensiver und geschlossener.
Eine Strecke südwestlich Richtung Hohegeiss und deutlich mehr MTB orientiert, wäre m.E. schöner und nicht so konfliktträchtig mit NP, Wanderen, Rollerfahrern.
Schierke bleibt für mich der Massstab für ein MTB Rennen im Harz. Die nutzen da, recht klever, die Möglichkeiten ohne den NP Kernbereich. 

bis dann beim Endurothon in Schierke


----------



## chris29 (17. August 2010)

Hi noch mal...
Wie schon gesagt, an einer neuen Strecke wird noch gearbeitet.... Zu Schierke: Sicher eine schöne Strecke, nur leider für die breite Masse ist die lange Runde viel zu schwer! Und wer galubt, die Macher von Schierke haben mit Ihrer Strecke keine Schwierigkeiten (Genehmigung usw.) der irrt! Denn auch sort gibt es Konflikte. Ich denke man wird nie den perfekten Marathon organisieren können, auch bei großen Rennen ist schon einiges in die Hose gegangen...Ich denke da nur 2008 an die Cyclassics in HH :-( Wie auch immer, wird schon werden


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. August 2010)

Danke euch und alle anderen Organisatoren des Harzer-MTB-Cup! 
Das, was ihr für die Randsportart MTB im Harz leistet, ist aller Ehren Wert.

Das Motto: "Wie auch immer, wird schon werden "  schont hoffentlich auch die Nerven.


----------



## harz-micha (26. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir freuen uns auf das letzte Rennen des Harzer Mountainbike-Cups 2010: Der Endurothon in Schierke am Brocken lädt ein - und am morgigen Freitag, den 27.08. geht es bereits mit dem Citysprint (300m Bergsprint im Zentrum von Schierke) los. 

Am Samstag stehen dann die Kurz-, Mittel- und Langstrecke des Endurothons an, wo auch die Gesamtwertung des Harzer MTB-Cups entschieden wird. Dabei gilt die Langstrecke nicht ohne Grund als das "härteste MTB-Rennen im Norden". Wer es nicht glaubt, kann es gerne versuchen. 

Wir freuen uns auf alle Biker und wie immer bestes Harzer Wetter,  Um Euch einzustellen, reist am besten bereits zum Freitag an, fahrt die Strecke ab und bleibt zur Entspannung nach dem Rennen bis Sonntag. Dann geht es übrigens als geführte Tour hinauf zum Brockenwirt zum 2. Frühstück.

Micha von den Harzer Radsportfreunden Schierke am Brocken.
www.endurothon.de / www.harzer-mtb-cup.de


----------



## Sabo.g (27. August 2010)

Hi Micha, leider werde ich in diesem Jahr nicht zu Gast bei Endurothon sein.
Ich wünsche euch verträgliches Wetter, viele Starter sowie Zuschauer und ne ganze Menge Spass. 

Hoffe im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei zu sein.


MFG Sabo


----------



## atrailsnail (27. August 2010)

morgen soll ja super Wetter werden (nur 4mL statt 40mL Nieederschlag ), 
ich will also gern mitradeln, hab aber noch ein Anreiseproblem.
Fährt jemand von Hannover (oder etwas nördlich) morgen zum Endurothon und kann mich und mein Bike mitnehmen?
Ich bin treffpunktmäßig flexibel und kommunikationstechnisch erträglich. Fahrtkostenbeteiligung ist selbstverständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deeptrain (27. August 2010)

moin,
weiss jemand in welchen zustand die strecke momentan ist???bodenverhältnisse etc.???????


----------



## chris29 (29. August 2010)

Hi an alle!
Der Harzer MTB Cup 2010 ist seit gestern Geschichte! Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer und herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Sieger, die da wären:
1. Platz Damen: Angelika Aigner
1. Platz Herren: Stefan "Dano" Dannowski
1. Platz Senioren: Jörg Hüter
1. Platz Juniorinnen: Merle Studtmann
1. Platz Junioren: Nils Willers
Ich hoffe alle Sieger, und natürlich alles Anderen Teilnehmer, im nächsten Jahr wieder begrüßen zu können, die Starts sind für alle Erstplatzierten frei!
Die gesamte Rangliste findet Ihr hier: http://www.sportident.com/timing/ergebnis/ergcup20100828313629.php
Vielen Dank auch an alle Veranstalter, freiwilligen Helfer, Feuerweheren, THWs, Polizei, Landesforsten und natürlich Zuschauer! Sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben, bitte ich das zu entschuldigen.


----------

